# HELP baby pigeon abandoned



## mic75 (Jul 27, 2005)

I wonder if anyone could help me I went out into the garden cause I was letting my dog out there was a baby pigeon with it's mother on the ground, the mother flew off and left the baby, about 2 hours ago i'm not sure what to do the baby pigeon is still there, no one has been in the garden since because I thought the mother might return, what shall I do.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

It would depend on how old the bird is - if it can fly no problem it might just need a little persuasion. On speedpigeon there are photo's of daily development hopefully someone will post the link here.

But you will be helped soon by someone more experianced than me. But I would think you can put a little more info regarding the bird here as to supply us with a better picture of what to do


----------



## mic75 (Jul 27, 2005)

*covered fully with fluffy feathers*

the baby is fully covered with fluffy feathers and has the a typical pigeon colouring sort of grey and blue. It can walk well but I don't think it can fly it's not attempted to anyway, it's just laying in the grass. Should it be left in case the mother comes back?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I think you would need to go to www.speedpigeon.com and check on how old the chick is for people to reply to.
I cannot really help with info on the care of youngsters but I can suggest that you search this site using the search function above as there are plenty old threads here with great info.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, go here:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And then here (lots of reading):

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556

That's one of the primary rescue info threads by Brad.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Jiggs, 

I always go to the "I found a pigeon--now what?" forum (which we're currently in) and go for Brad's "You've found a pigeon--now what?" thread (it's a sticky). It has the specific link in it to the correct page of the speedpigeon site for one thing. You can cursor over to the link and right-click, then select COPY SHORTCUT, and paste where you want it to appear in your post.

And to provide a link to another thread, you can scroll to the top of the desired thread and click on the THREAD TOOLS button to bring down the menu that has a "Show Printable Version" button. If you click that, the entire screen will change and at the top will be the url tree (I don't know the correct terminology). The bottom one will be the current page and you can highlight, cut and paste it to provide a link to the chosen thread in any other thread that you're trying to help someone in (or whatever).

Pidgey


----------



## mic75 (Jul 27, 2005)

the pigeon is about 14 to 15 days looking at the pics, I will go on those sites, i've bought it in the house cause it's getting dark and the mother has not come back for it and I have a cat which goes out at night, i've put it in the cat carrier for now then I know my cat can't get it in the house


----------

